# Hello all. New to the forum



## Mauler (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys and gals, new to the forum here. Long time lurker and now a member. I've been lifting since I was a teenager and had the lucky guidance of a step-dad who used to compete. Most times I could find answers to my questions simply by searching the web, but I figured I ought to join a forum to be able to ask more specific questions and get more complete answers. Thanks for having me and I look forward to learning new things from veteran members.


----------



## brazey (Mar 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 9, 2015)

*​Welcome bro!*


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome aboard Mauler, many well educated ppl here to help along the way


----------



## Riles (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## BadGas (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome to IMF! Help, and be helped!


----------

